# What to do? Mom and three cubs are the only bears at my bait.



## alaskabound2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for some advice. I have a mom and three cubs that have been hitting my bait for over a month. They are the only bears at the site. Should I continue to bait this site? 


Thanks,


Alaskabound2


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I would keep baiting and keep the camera up. I wouldn't bother hunting it unless a legal bear showed up though.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

buck11pt24 said:


> I would keep baiting and keep the camera up. I wouldn't bother hunting it unless a legal bear showed up though.


I half agree with you buck11pt.

Definetly keep that bait going. Also, start a new one in another area. If you can keep that sow and cubs visiting your first bait. You won't have to worry about seeing them at your second one. Be sure they are at least a mile apart. If a bigger bear shows up at the first bait, you'll see it on your camera. Then you can decide if you want to sit out for him. 

As bigger bears are roaming around now. They are likely to cross the sow and cubs trail. If they back track to your bait, you'll have a chance at taking him. Pouring grease around your bait for critters to walk in is a good plan.

If you are running out of hunting time. You can start sitting on the second bait in a couple of days. Otherwise, waitng til it gets hit is the usual way. In the mean time, you can sit at the first bait just in case. But remember, sows don't always have their cubs right with them. So, be patient, and be sure.

Good hunting!


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## alaskabound2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys... Everything that was posted is great advice. I had not thought about starting another bait in the same area (a mile apart). It makes sense that that mom is going to stay near the first bait. Is it possible that her presents is keeping other bears away. Also I have not intention of having my daughter hunt this bait until I start seeing a lone bear on camera. The mom is a tank of a bear and this is the second time in 3 years that she has had three cubs. I want to keep her around for a while. Lots of my friends have shot bears in October so we will just keep at it and hope something changes.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

alaskabound2 said:


> Thanks Guys... Everything that was posted is great advice. I had not thought about starting another bait in the same area (a mile apart). It makes sense that that mom is going to stay near the first bait. Is it possible that her presents is keeping other bears away. Also I have not intention of having my daughter hunt this bait until I start seeing a lone bear on camera. The mom is a tank of a bear and this is the second time in 3 years that she has had three cubs. I want to keep her around for a while. Lots of my friends have shot bears in October so we will just keep at it and hope something changes.


Sounds like a good sow.:lol: Is it possible that she is keeping other bears away? I guess so. It's also possible that she's there because other bears, namely bigger males, are not. 

Good hunting!


----------

